# What are my chances showing pup with undescended testicle? 17 weeks now.



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

I hope this is the right place to put this... I was hoping to get feedback from breeders. 

My friend, who breeds and show toy poodles, saw my mini pup and is trying to encourage me to show him. Ultimately, he will be a pet, but it would be fun to try to finish him as a puppy (before he is required to be in a more demanding clip). If he finishes, great, if not, it's not a problem and it would be a fun experience. She has offered to help me, and she thinks he could finish easily (her words).

Just one problem! He's cryptorchid. The left testicle did descend, but then it went back up when he was about 13 weeks old. It's still up now (he's 17 weeks), although the vet felt it yesterday and said it's close to the inguinal ring and he said you never know, it could stay up or come down.

In your experience, what do you think my chances are? I would love to try to show him!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Well here is hoping that it drops down (you should talk to the Kennedys if it does not). However, one of the exams a judge gives a dog is to check for both testicles. I don't think you could finish a boy with only one.

Keep an eye the situation. If the testicle drops back down, I have heard that there are procedures to keep it from sucking back up (well placed stitch?).


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

I know in male humans, they can tack a testicle down with a stitch. The procedure will prevent the testicle to go back into the abdomen, but doesn't guarantee it will stay in the scrotum. The vet told us the same for our mini who has a testicle out of the scrotum.


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the good wishes cbrand. Ann knows about the testicle. She even offered to pay for the additional cost it will be for the neuter, which I thought was pretty nice.

My vet is so nice. He told me to bring him in every few weeks and let him or a vet tech check the testicle. He said sometimes if it's close to coming down they can press on the abdomen a little to get it to pop down. 

I won't even try to show him if it doesn't come down. He's a pet, but it would be fun and he's so darn pretty. He's also got the greatest fearless, friendly, inquisitive temperament.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> I hope this is the right place to put this... I was hoping to get feedback from breeders.
> 
> My friend, who breeds and show toy poodles, saw my mini pup and is trying to encourage me to show him. Ultimately, he will be a pet, but it would be fun to try to finish him as a puppy (before he is required to be in a more demanding clip). If he finishes, great, if not, it's not a problem and it would be a fun experience. She has offered to help me, and she thinks he could finish easily (her words).
> 
> ...


Our Boy Duke. took a while to descend his left testicle, I think he was about 1 5 or so weeks when it did


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Thanks for the good wishes cbrand. Ann knows about the testicle. She even offered to pay for the additional cost it will be for the neuter, which I thought was pretty nice.


What a woman! Everyone should have such a good breeder!



> I won't even try to show him if it doesn't come down. He's a pet, but it would be fun and he's so darn pretty. He's also got the greatest fearless, friendly, inquisitive temperament.


He sounds wonderful! Perhaps the best course of action would be to go forward and treat him like you are going to show him. This will mean attention right away to coat care and correct grooming/trimming. Around age 5 months, you should also enroll in a handling class to practice.

Also, if he was sold to you on limited registration, you will need to have him switched to full registration. I'm sure there will need to be conversations with Ann and a new contract drawn up.

BTW... what did you ever name this boy? If you are going to show him, it wouldn't hurt to have a fun registered name that will look nice in the catalog (i.e no Clarion's Prince Poopy-Pants)


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

cbrand said:


> He sounds wonderful! Perhaps the best course of action would be to go forward and treat him like you are going to show him. This will mean attention right away to coat care and correct grooming/trimming. Around age 5 months, you should also enroll in a handling class to practice.
> 
> Also, if he was sold to you on limited registration, you will need to have him switched to full registration. I'm sure there will need to be conversations with Ann and a new contract drawn up.
> 
> BTW... what did you ever name this boy? If you are going to show him, it wouldn't hurt to have a fun registered name that will look nice in the catalog (i.e no Clarion's Prince Poopy-Pants)


He is on a limited registration. I will ask Ann what she thinks about me attempting to show him as a puppy. 

My friend offered to help with the clipping while I am learning. What else should I be doing? He's in a puppy clip right now. The longest hair is about 3 inches. I received all my grooming supplies from Petedge on Friday. Andis clippers with 10 and 30 blades, Wahl SS combs, straight shears, Doggy Man slicker (on Ann's recommendation), steel comb, pin brush, nail clippers. I have a pet dyer (not high velocity) and I have been bathing him about weekly (due to the rain and mud) and brushing him straight while drying him. 

Poopy-Pants, that's hysterical!! His name is Jäger, as in Jägermeister. I didn't come up with a full name yet. I didn't know what would go with Jägermeister.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

cbrand said:


> (i.e no Clarion's Prince Poopy-Pants)



Thats amazing!!  you have to admit it would be funny from the spectators point of view!!!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> Poopy-Pants, that's hysterical!! His name is Jäger, as in Jägermeister. I didn't come up with a full name yet. I didn't know what would go with Jägermeister.


Wow too cute - Maybe something with black liquorish!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

PaddleAddict said:


> My friend offered to help with the clipping while I am learning. What else should I be doing? He's in a puppy clip right now. The longest hair is about 3 inches. I received all my grooming supplies from Petedge on Friday. Andis clippers with 10 and 30 blades, Wahl SS combs, straight shears, Doggy Man slicker (on Ann's recommendation), steel comb, pin brush, nail clippers. I have a pet dyer (not high velocity) and I have been bathing him about weekly (due to the rain and mud) and brushing him straight while drying him.


Well your friend will show you how to do everything, but basically you will let the topknot and neck hair grow as long as possible. You should generally not trim the front of the back legs or the back of the front legs so that visually you shorten the dog. Start banding the front of the topknot as soon as you have enough hair so that he gets used to it. Hopefully, he will be less likely to want to rub or scratch it out.

Only use the pin brush on the topknot and back of neck. The slicker brush tends to break off the ends of the hair. Every hair is sacred, so you are going to want to brush in a way so that no hair ends up in your brush. Laurel, my pro-handler, says that if you eat every hair in your brush, you will learn how to brush correctly. 



> Poopy-Pants, that's hysterical!! His name is Jäger, as in Jägermeister. I didn't come up with a full name yet. I didn't know what would go with Jägermeister.


I think Clarion Camelot Jagermeister is a perfect play on his sire's name. However, I noticed that the Clarion folks cycle through the alphabet with their litters. Do you know if they still do this and if he has to have an "M" or "B" name?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

cbrand said:


> Well your friend will show you how to do everything, but basically you will let the topknot and neck hair grow as long as possible. You should generally not trim the front of the back legs or the back of the front legs so that visually you shorten the dog. Start banding the front of the topknot as soon as you have enough hair so that he gets used to it. Hopefully, he will be less likely to want to rub or scratch it out.
> 
> Only use the pin brush on the topknot and back of neck. The slicker brush tends to break off the ends of the hair. Every hair is sacred, so you are going to want to brush in a way so that no hair ends up in your brush. Laurel, my pro-handler, says that if you eat every hair in your brush, you will learn how to brush correctly.
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for the advice. I wil be really careful with the brushing. Who knows, this could all be for naught if that testicle doesn't drop, but it couldn't hurt, right? 

I am waiting for a reply from Ann about the name, I had mentioned Jagermeister to her in an e-mail. I am not sure if he should have a "M" or "B" name, but it could be Clarion Camelot Master of the the Hunt (call name Jagermeister) if it needed to be an "M". (Jagermeister means "hunt master" or "hunting master" in German.)


----------



## wishpoo (Sep 12, 2009)

> What a woman! Everyone should have such a good breeder!


LOL - yeap - my eyes popped out - GIVING A KINGDOM FOR A BREEDER LIKE THAT LOL


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

wishpoo said:


> LOL - yeap - my eyes popped out - GIVING A KINGDOM FOR A BREEDER LIKE THAT LOL


I know. I feel incredibly lucky to have a puppy from this breeder.


----------

